# Removing window tint



## mswaz (Oct 13, 2003)

I am looking at a used 2003 540 with some dark tint on the side and rear windows. Is it a huge problem to remove the tint? Not a fan of tinted windows and I am worried if I have the tint removed then there will be some lasting problems. Anyone have any experience or advice on this?


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

The only time you really run into problems is when you see cars with the really screwed up purple looking tint, and usually the cars it is on look just as bad. Cheap quality dyed tint turns purple over time and starts rippling, bubbling and peeling and can be hell to get off without damaging the glass, but I've never seen a tint job like that on a BMW. A good quality tint is guaranteed never to change colors or bubble and a tinting place should be able to take it right off without a problem.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Removing it from the back window without messing up the rear defogger is always a problem, according to the guy who applied my tint. :dunno:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Removing it from the back window without messing up the rear defogger is always a problem, according to the guy who applied my tint. :dunno:


He must be talking about old cars.
I thought in modern cars the defogger is built into and not glued on the glass.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Check out www.tintdude.com for more info on this... :thumbup:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Check out www.tintdude.com for more info on this... :thumbup:


From Tintdude on removing tint . . . . .

_By far the most often asked question is "How do I remove this *old, purple, bubbled tint * off the rear window without destroying defroster lines?"_

---------------------------------------------------------------

I have had my last 3 cars tinted with a light tint just to reduce heat and protect the interior and use a place that does all the tinting for a local MB dealership. I just had my present car done in Sept. and was told then that the only time removing tint is a problem is when it is old, purple, bubbled tint, and that the only tints that do that are cheap dyed tints that no quality shop would use. A good quality tint is guaranteed never to bubble or change color, and mine never have on past cars even after years. But I'm no expert. :dunno:

I guess the best thing is to get a recommendation for a quality tint shop in the area, call them and ask if it will be a problem to remove a 1-2 year old tint in good shape (assuming it is).


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Agreed...if you have the old crappy, purple stuff..do not risk it..take it to have a pro remove it. 

Back in my rice rocket days I have had many tint tickets...and the old way was with a Razor blade and WD40...or probably get some 3M adhesive remover. It is REALLY a chore...

Many tint guys I talk to...say they make more $$ removing tint than putting on! I believe it. It is a big hassle. Thats why when tinting your car..its worth it to pay a little more and get the good stuff with a lifetime gurantee. 

I suggest taking it to a few shops and price it out...or devote a weekend with a bunch of razor blades and adhesive remover...and try to tackle it yourself. Good luck.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Also, this (below) was on a Texas window tint shop's site I found when researching what brand to get this time around, as the technology is always changing with improvements in quality. I went with a newer Llumar film which has only been out for about a year or so and is guaranteed for life. I'd never try removing it myself with a razor though. I can't even shave without cutting myself. :rofl:

_"Usually we don't see many problems with defrosters and auto window film removals if good quality film had been used previously. The problems we do see is when someone's window film dies (when it wears out "bubbles") and it is left on the vehicle in a "dead state " through a couple of hot Texas summers. The film tends to become "sun baked ." In these conditions the window tinting becomes brittle and usually has to be scraped with a razor thus sometimes damaging defroster lines. Try to keep in mind that people usually have their window tint repaired when it first starts to look worn from the sun 's effects. These cars usually never have defroster problems associated with film removal. This is where the quality of the film comes into play. Your cheaper economy versions (which we don't and won't sell) usually will last you here in Texas 2 to 4 years if you're lucky (depending on who's putting the window tinting on)."_


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Check out www.tintdude.com for more info on this... :thumbup:


Thanks for this link. I was able to see there is nothing that can be done about reflections of headlights on the rear window defogger.  Not that I'm glad, but now I know.

From http://www.tintdude.com/care.html

Night Time Defogger Distortion
At night you may notice that the light from headlights will reflect off of the defogger lines. This is caused by the film having to bend slightly around the raised defogger line, it varies from car to car, and there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## turtle525i (Oct 18, 2006)

*hint*

50/50 mix of window cleaner and amonia. Spray tint down then cover it with handi wrap. yes the stuff you use to seal leftovers with. let it sit in the sun and the mixture will loosen the glue. then just peel. Repeat where needed.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

I would not buy teh car if it had cheap purple/bubble tint.
Tinting is cheap. If they cheaped on that what else did they cheap out on? Maintainence?


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

Razor blade and windex, just find the edge of the film, use the razor blade to pry it up a little bit and then peel it off. The adhesive can then be removed by a razor blade and more applications of windex.

I have done it hundreds of times on a lot of different cars. Anyone can do it, and as long as you are not completely retarded the blade will not harm your window. If you are really concerned, just use a lot of window cleaner to provide a barrier betwen the glass and your blade..

Easy job, just do it yourself and remove the tint on the back window..


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

All I can say is that it sucks to take off! I spent hours doing it on my friends E30. Be sure to use windex if you want it to come off. Any good window tint will not like being sprayed with windex! 

Another option is to use a heat gun accompanied with the above methods. It should start pealing off rather quickly when your doing that method. Don't take my word for it, i'm just saying what the guy who just tinted my windows (five hours ago...yay) said.


----------



## unrealii (Mar 27, 2011)

I just picked up an 09 which has tint on the windshield. I didn't think it would be an issue, but I just tried to drive at night and realized it makes my night vision much worse.

Any thoughts on how to remove the tint from the windshield? If I cover everything with towels, would that be okay to steam?


----------

